# All you fish experts out there!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a huge favor to ask of anyone who knows anything about keeping fish. Lets overview, I have:

1 20g aquarium, no hood
4 large spotted cory catfish
3 ottos
4 mystery snails and at least 30 babies on the way (nervous laughter)
6 neon tetra
and the one and only RED MALE BETTA!

I just got a new job working for the state and am pulling in twice as much money as I was before. I want suggestions suggestions SUGGESTIONS! Please, bless me with your infinite knowledge and tell me everything I can possibly purchase, where I can get it at, how much it is, what it looks like, and what it does to better keep my fish happy. I want methods! Methods of introducing other fish to the environment, water changes, lighting, live plants, filters, bubblers, water testing, anything I can get! I want, in the end, to be able to have an almost self sufficient aqaurium that I barely have to do any work on and that keep my fish the most stress free and give them the feel of their homes.

My tank accessories include (ghetto, I know):

1 10g filter
2 20watt heaters
1 large bubbler
Some black gravel
5 plastic plants and 3 floating plastic plants
1 HUGE rock
1 regular table lamp for lighting

Please, anything will help. Just go crazy with it. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Make that tank a 55 gallon SUMP! Oh yeah... 

But seriously, the filtratoin on three isnt healthy. But like a 40 gallon HOB filter


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

well, I don't know if there is such a thing as a totaly self suffiecent tank 

You defintely need more filtration on that thing. An Aquaclear filter are the best cartridge filters out there, one with a flow rate of 150GPH would go good on that tank.
On the box of filters they say to change the filter cartridge once a week, I am sure you know not to listen to what it says.
If you do get another cartridge filter, only change the filter cartridge when you need to.
When I say need, I mean when theres hardly any water flow really coing out of the filter. 
Then thats when you can *rinse* it out in a bucket of water from the tank, or tank temp water from the faucet, don't change the actual filter itself until it really truly needs it. Like falling apart or whatever
And do not ever change or rinse (when you have two differant filters on the tank) both filters at a time, for alot of bacteria would be getting lost, possibly causing problems. just give it a good week inbetween.

Lots of people are going to say I'm wrong, but thats how I keep my fish alive.
And the person that taught me this way has over 70 tanks, and no problems at all. And there all in exc. condition. So doing it this way is effective
 

Of what I have seen for fish, they seem to like plants plus the shade from them.
Lots of airation is always good in a tank, bubble wands are junk.
Second they get put in a tank they seem to clog up and hardly blow at all.
Them little cheap airstones that are like 2 for a buck work fine for me, but I am still looking for something better.

Its always nice to have all the tests, ph, nitrates, nitrites, gh, and kh are always good ones to have.

A hood is a good investment too, keep any jumping fish in the tank, and not as much water gets aveporated out of the tank.
The water goes quick without a hood, and the water is gold. So definely a hood.
calcium and stuff builds up on the hood and filters and everything else close to the tank water, so that should always stay clean


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Is the tank a 20g high or long? If you don't know, then can you measure the length of it? 

You can upgrade your lighting and get some live plants. They won't make the tank self sufficient but they really help in keeping nitrAtes low, so if you go 2 weeks without a water change, or more, you won't have extremely high nitrAtes. You still have to do water changes (I suggest getting a Python siphon if you don't already have one). To go along with the plants, you could get some driftwood. 

Definitely upgrade the filter to something rated for about a 40g tank. You could also get a glass top to cut down on evaporation.

If you don't have a good test kit, I recommend the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Master kit.

You can get the AP master kit, the Python, a glass top, and lighting from Drs Foster and Smith online. Big Als Online carries lighting and the test kit, but not glass tops or the Python. Both also carry filters. I suggest an Aquaclear 30 or 50 HOB filter. The Drs carry different types of driftwood as well.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com
http://www.bigalsonline.com

Once you find out what type of lighting you'll have (assuming you are going to upgrade it), you could get some plants from:

http://www.aquaticplantdepot.com
http://www.aquariumplants.com
or
http://www.aquabid.com

Are you sure you wouldn't just like to have a bigger tank?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Tip: Read all the stickied articles in the begginer and aquarium plant section.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Why don't you start with getting a bigger tank? You can put more and prettier fish in a bigger tank.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I suggest you get a new, bigger tank, too.
Go to 55 gallons, or whatever you have room for


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, definately a bigger tank!

Of course Im going to recommend preds or cichlids, cause thats my thing, but in a 55 there are so many different options you cant have in only a 20.

But you still need to up the 20's filtration.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You Still Gotta Do Water Changes Regularly


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, no matter what tank you get, you should get a filter rated for 20 gallons extra. So, 50 gallon tank = filter for 70 gallons, 20 gallon tank = filter for 40 gallons, etc.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well lets just work on what we can for now, I know for sure I can't upgrade to a 55g right now. I like that size I have, and I dont feel I have the time to TRULY give all the attention I WANT to give to the fish if I had more and a larger space to keep them. Dont make me want one! Please! Hahahaha. But yes, all these suggestions are awesome! So, it is a 20g wide not tall and I'm getting a hood for it for christmas. Then also, right now, I'm going to purchase a 150 watt heater and a 40g filter. Please, more suggestions! Tell me about water testing, if theres too much of something, how do I fix that?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Buy a master tast kit, teast for ammonia, nitrate, nitrite the first time, though if its cycled there should be no ammonia or nitrites. If you have high nitrate readings, do waterchanges.


----------

